# Possible byb poodle? Bad coat?



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I think she is great looking. Asta had a wispy tail before I shaved it for a german clip. You know when it is coat change - matts appear in minutes. During coat change we shaved Asta down - only way for me to deal with it. In your case 11 months old she might have gone through coat change already. I have a standard so hope some toy owners will post


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Not sure this is the right sub forum for your posts. Hope one of our super moderators will take a look see and move your post if there is another place it should be.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Jpn119 said:


> Hi all, i'm new here, a new poodle mum, my question is, do you think my girl is byb?


If you mention the breeder's name and/or kennel and if possible their website etc. people here can help you assess if she came from a BYB or a quality breeder.

Velma is adorable and you do an amazing grooming job. 

Spoos tend to have the best coats and tpoos tend to have a less correct coat. There are spoos with poor quality coats and tpoos with amazing coats. My minipoo has a very thick show quality coat. But not all poodles as adults with have an amazing coat. You won't know the complete picture of her coat quality until she has finished coat change. Patience and time will tell. 

You will know when coat change occurs - hair you just finished combing begins to mat and it's hard to keep up with the mats. I found they started first behind the ears and neck area on my puppy. I clipped him into a German so it was easier to deal with coat change.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Her coat does look straight/flat, but what a cute dog!


----------



## littlemystery (6 mo ago)

Skylar said:


> If you mention the breeder's name and/or kennel and if possible their website etc. people here can help you assess if she came from a BYB or a quality breeder.
> 
> Velma is adorable and you do an amazing grooming job.
> 
> ...


Her breeder is an older lady that doesn't have a website but her kennel name is Tuexedo farms, not sure if you could find much info. Thank you, i love grooming her, so even if she has a poor quality coat i'll still try different styles. So far she gets mats usually when she wears her harness (even if only for 1h) and they happen on her back where i see the coat texture changing.


----------



## littlemystery (6 mo ago)

Asta's Mom said:


> Not sure this is the right sub forum for your posts. Hope one of our super moderators will take a look see and move your post if there is another place it should be.


Thank you, i'm new to this fourm.


----------



## littlemystery (6 mo ago)

Asta's Mom said:


> I think she is great looking. Asta had a wispy tail before I shaved it for a german clip. You know when it is coat change - matts appear in minutes. During coat change we shaved Asta down - only way for me to deal with it. In your case 11 months old she might have gone through coat change already. I have a standard so hope some toy owners will post


Thank you, so far she has not gone through the matting stage, tho recently she gets an ocassional mat, especially after wearing her harness even if for just 1h. So i don't feel like she has changed yet. The texture on her back seems to be getting more coarse now though.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Jpn119 said:


> Her breeder is an older lady that doesn't have a website but her kennel name is Tuexedo farms, not sure if you could find much info. Thank you, i love grooming her, so even if she has a poor quality coat i'll still try different styles. So far she gets mats usually when she wears her harness (even if only for 1h) and they happen on her back where i see the coat texture changing.


I couldn’t find anything. Yes she probably is a byb. Many quality breeders don’t have websites either, but when I Google their kennel names I can find links about their dogs competing in conformation.

She looks like a real sweetheart, very expressive face. It will be fun to see how her coat has changed in a year from now.


----------



## littlemystery (6 mo ago)

Skylar said:


> I couldn’t find anything. Yes she probably is a byb. Many quality breeders don’t have websites either, but when I Google their kennel names I can find links about their dogs competing in conformation.
> 
> She looks like a real sweetheart, very expressive face. It will be fun to see how her coat has changed in a year from now.


Thank you, yeah unfortunately i just bought her on a whim without much research into the breeder (i knew the poodle was the perfect breed for me), but now i know better for my next poodle (Hopefully next year!) And i still love my girl. Yes it will be interesting!


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

She is so adorable! My standard poodle's coat change started on her back and rump - your puppy's coat sound like it may still change some over the next year. This forum is very welcoming. I also acquired my dog from a non-ideal breeder and would make a different choice next time. I've learned a ton from this community and I love how non-judgmental folks are about our dogs - lots of love and acceptance to go around. <3


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

JPN119, consider changing from a harness to a collar. Either way, you could remove it when your dog is safely confined in your house or yard. A harness restricts free movement and is likely to cause mats.

I do not ever leave a collar on an unsupervised dog - there is the possibility of its getting hung on something. I have never used a harness. I teach my dogs to walk politely without pulling when I first start leash training.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Are you using a high velocity dryer when you bathe her? Proper drying could make a big difference


----------



## Jamie'sowner (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm jealous. I feel like you will save a lot of time brushing with a coat like this!


----------



## littlemystery (6 mo ago)

Johanna said:


> JPN119, consider changing from a harness to a collar. Either way, you could remove it when your dog is safely confined in your house or yard. A harness restricts free movement and is likely to cause mats.
> 
> I do not ever leave a collar on an unsupervised dog - there is the possibility of its getting hung on something. I have never used a harness. I teach my dogs to walk politely without pulling when I first start leash training.


Hi, i was using a harness as people said it prevents a collapsed trachea, she has a satin collar tho for when she needs her id tags. Most of the time shes naked though, she doesn't wear the harness in the house. Should I just use a collar to walk instead?


----------



## littlemystery (6 mo ago)

N2Mischief said:


> Are you using a high velocity dryer when you bathe her? Proper drying could make a big difference


Hi, yes i am, shes still only a puppy so her coat could change but so far this is how it is. Its soft and fluffy, especially after drying and gets pretty straight afterwards too. My concern was that compared to other dogs her age, she doesn't seem to have nearly the same volume of coat, like i see some puppies with so much hair, and beautiful ears, but even though she hasn't been trimmed much since 6m old, her hair seems to be slow growing and without volume...and i was told by someone that it means shes poor quality...


----------



## littlemystery (6 mo ago)

Oonapup said:


> She is so adorable! My standard poodle's coat change started on her back and rump - your puppy's coat sound like it may still change some over the next year. This forum is very welcoming. I also acquired my dog from a non-ideal breeder and would make a different choice next time. I've learned a ton from this community and I love how non-judgmental folks are about our dogs - lots of love and acceptance to go around. <3


Thank you! Yeah its getting a different texture starting on her back, i'm thinking she may just take a while to change. So far this forum has been very helpful!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My Pia has a thick soft wavy coat, she went through coat change on her one hip and then nothing. Pia is 7 years old and still has that soft wavy improper coat and that curly hip. Nope not from a good breeder either.
So long as your pup is healthy, it's just hair.


----------

